# ...dagli amici mi guardi...



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Giugno 2009)

*LETTERA APERTA*

*«Silvio, non chiedere scusa a nessuno»*

*Cossiga scrive al premier: «Non credo che tu sia vittima di un com­plotto, ma delle tue imprudenze e ingenuità»*

*
*Caro Silvio, 
ti scrivo da amico e da politico, non da «amico politico», benché legato a te da un’ami­cizia personale che data dal 1974 e che non è mai venuta meno. Non sono mai entrato nella tua vita privata pur, come tu ben sai, non con­dividendo alcune manifestazioni di essa. Ri­tengo che i giudizi sulla vita privata di una per­sona che non attengano alla funzione pubblica esercitata - e in particolare la vita eufemisti­camente chiamata «sentimentale» ma più esattamente «sessuale» - debbano essere di­stinti dai giudizi politici.
*Non mi sembra che il giudizio politico *di al­lora e il giudizio storico di oggi abbiano bollato con il marchio dell’infamia John Fitzgerald e Robert Kennedy, le cui attività galanti supera­rono di gran lunga le tue, e ebbero anche aspet­ti inquietanti sui quali la giustizia americana non volle inquisire fino in fondo. E che dire del primo ministro britannico Wilson, che fece no­minare dalla Regina, che non batté un ciglio, alla carica di Pari a vita con il titolo di barones­sa una sua collaboratrice, collaboratrice per così dire, in senso piuttosto lato? E qui mi fer­mo… Ora tu ti trovi, a torto o a ragione, in un brutto impiccio: per motivi «sentimentali» e anche per motivi, diciamo così, mercantili. Vi è chi, movimenti politici e potentati economi­ci, con o senza giornali di loro proprietà, sono terrorizzati che tu possa governare il Paese per altri quattro anni; e sperano che titolari di alte cariche istituzionali, al primo, al secondo o al terzo posto nelle precedenze, riescano a farti uno sgambetto.
*Vorrei darti qualche consiglio*, anche se so che tu ritieni che pochi consigli possano darti quelli che furono attori o, come me, solo com­parse in quello che tu chiami il «teatrino» del­la politica della Prima Repubblica. È vero che una coincidenza è solo una coin­cidenza, che due coincidenze sono un indizio e che tre coincidenze possono essere una prova. Ma io non credo che tu sia vittima di un com­plotto. E poi, complotto di chi? Dei nostri servi­zi di sicurezza? Ma al loro apice, da Gianni Di Gennaro a Bruno Branciforte e Giorgio Picciril­lo, ci sono dei fedeli e capaci servitori dello Sta­to, sui quali non può gravare alcun sospetto e che sono impegnati, oltre che a svolgere le loro mansioni, ancora a capire, per colpa della leg­ge e del Governo, quali esse siano e quali siano i confini tra le loro competenze e quelle del ser­vizio di informazione e sicurezza militare dello Stato Maggiore della Difesa…
*Complotto di un servizio estero?* Di Cia o Dia americane? Certo, i mezzi e le competenze li hanno, eccome! E perché mai Barack Obama dovrebbe aver ordinato una tale campagna di «intossicazione»? Perché sei amico di Putin e della Federazione Russa? Ma immaginati. Al­la fine Putin preferirà Obama a te e viceversa. Noi siamo un grande Paese, ma non una gran­de potenza: smettiamolo di crederlo. Io penso che tu sia vittima dell’odio dei tuoi avversari ma anche delle tue imprudenze e ingenuità. L’odio dei tuoi avversari è eviden­te: e non penso al mite e sprovveduto Dario Franceschini, né al freddo, politico e onesto e corretto Massimo D’Alema, anche se si è la­sciato scappare una battuta che più che te e lui sta mettendo nei pasticci il «lotta-» o «lob­by- continuista» magistrato di Bari. Questo odio io l’ho patito sulla mia pelle. Perché a te il noto gruppo editoriale svizzero dà dello sciupa­femmine, ma a me per quasi sette anni ha da­to del golpista e del pazzo, nel senso tecnico del termine…
*Lascia stare i complotti, e respingi *anche l’odio che è un cattivo consigliere anche per chi ne è oggetto. Vendi Villa La Certosa, o meglio regalala allo Stato o alla Regione Sarda: è indi­fendibile e «penetrabilissima». Lascia anche Palazzo Grazioli, che ha ormai una fama equi­voca e trasferisciti per il lavoro e per abitarvi a Palazzo Chigi. Non chiedere scusa a nessu­no, salvo che ai tuoi figli, quelli almeno che hai in comune con Veronica. Non mi consta che gli altri due grandi sciupafemmine come Kennedy e Clinton abbiano mai chiesto scusa al loro po­polo… Fai la pace con Murdoch: tra ricchi ci si mette sempre d’accordo. Cerca un armistizio con l’Anm: porta alle lunghe la legge sulle inter­cettazioni e quella sulle modifiche del Codice di Procedura Penale e dai ai magistrati un con­sistente aumento di stipendio.
*Vuoi, invece, fare la guerra? *Allora vai in Parlamento: ma al Senato per carità! E non alla Camera, per non correre il rischio di ve­derti togliere la parola o espulso dall’aula. Tie­ni un duro discorso sfidando l’opposizione, fa presentare una mozione di approvazione delle tue dichiarazioni, poni la fiducia su di essa e, come ai gloriosi tempi della Dc con il Governo Fanfani, fatti votare contro dai tuoi, impeden­do con i voti la formazione di un altro gover­no, porta così il Paese a inevitabili nuove ele­zioni… Perché la guerra è sempre meglio per te, per l'opposizione e per il Paese, di questo rotolarsi nella melma.

*Con affetto ed amicizia*



Francesco Cossiga
presidente emerito della Repubblica
*22 giugno 2009* 

http://www.corriere.it/politica/09_...ni_147b1e22-5ef1-11de-bd53-00144f02aabc.shtml


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Giugno 2009)

Io ormai non ho più parole....


----------



## Amoremio (22 Giugno 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Io ormai non ho più parole....


io ne avrei diverse ....
diciamo pure parecchie
ma poi mi bannano


----------



## Nobody (23 Giugno 2009)

Comunque sarebbe l'unica strada percorribile, ha ragione Giuliano Ferrara. Ammettere tutto, facendo presente che da sempre tanti uomini politici e capi di stato validi hanno subito il fascino femminile, concedendosi più di una debolezza.


----------



## Bruja (23 Giugno 2009)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Comunque sarebbe l'unica strada percorribile, ha ragione Giuliano Ferrara. Ammettere tutto, facendo presente che da sempre tanti uomini politici e capi di stato validi hanno subito il fascino femminile, concedendosi più di una debolezza.


Appunto, qui non si tratta della persona ma del modus un po' sgangherato di "svagarsi".
Resta il fatto che queste "signorine" che si prestano (prepagate) a questi intrallazzi e poi vanno meste a confessarsi alla stampa ed ai magistrati lasciano un filino di perplessità? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Appunto, qui non si tratta della persona ma del modus un po' sgangherato di "svagarsi".
> Resta il fatto che queste "signorine" che si prestano (prepagate) a questi intrallazzi e poi vanno meste a confessarsi alla stampa ed ai magistrati lasciano un filino di perplessità?
> 
> 
> ...


 A me lascia perplessa che una persona che si è voluto far investire di responsabilità e onore sia tanto sciocco o superficiale o sprezzante dell'opinione pubblica (sicuro di poterla manovrare) da accompagnarsi a persone inaffidabili per definizione.


----------



## Bruja (23 Giugno 2009)

*certo*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me lascia perplessa che una persona che si è voluto far investire di responsabilità e onore sia tanto sciocco o superficiale o sprezzante dell'opinione pubblica (sicuro di poterla manovrare) da accompagnarsi a persone inaffidabili per definizione.


Perfettamente d'accordo... resta che queste confessioni a tempo siano parecchio curiose!  
Comunque Persa, il problema é sempre lo stesso, quando si va a votare dalle urne esce un risultato che non rispecchia quella che pare l'idea trainante del Paese... questo mi fa sempre riflettere parecchio, al di là delle verità o degli scoop periodici; lui é un furbacchione ma la gente é sempre così allocca?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Perfettamente d'accordo... resta che queste confessioni a tempo siano parecchio curiose!
> Comunque Persa, il problema é sempre lo stesso, quando si va a votare dalle urne esce un risultato che non rispecchia quella che pare l'idea trainante del Paese... questo mi fa sempre riflettere parecchio, al di là delle verità o degli scoop periodici; lui é un furbacchione ma la gente é sempre così allocca?
> 
> 
> ...


Io ho un'opinione basata dal piccolo osservatorio delle persone, parecchie, che ho occasione di frequentare pur non essendo amica e ho chiaro che esiste una vasta area di persone che si forma un'opinione solo su spezzoni di tg tra giochini, quiz e ragazzotte scosciate e non ha nessuna idea né dei fatti avvenuti, né delle implicazioni, non dico morali, ma pratiche di tali eventi. C'è un alta percentuale di persone che è concentrata sulle difficoltà della sua vita quotidiana e che è totalmente destabilizzata dai cambiamenti che si trova ad affrontare ed è pronta ad affidarsi a chi le prospetta soluzioni semplici e rassicuranti.


----------



## Bruja (23 Giugno 2009)

*già*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ho un'opinione basata dal piccolo osservatorio delle persone, parecchie, che ho occasione di frequentare pur non essendo amica e ho chiaro che esiste una vasta area di persone che si forma un'opinione solo su spezzoni di tg tra giochini, quiz e ragazzotte scosciate e non ha nessuna idea né dei fatti avvenuti, né delle implicazioni, non dico morali, ma pratiche di tali eventi. C'è un alta percentuale di persone che è concentrata sulle difficoltà della sua vita quotidiana e che è totalmente destabilizzata dai cambiamenti che si trova ad affrontare ed è pronta ad affidarsi a chi le prospetta soluzioni semplici e rassicuranti.


Soluzioni semplici e rassicuranti che prende uno che sembra in grado di gestire tutto; il taumaturgo del popolo... é successo anche negli anni '20. 
Altra dimostrazione che tutto cambia perché tutto resti uguale....
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io ne avrei diverse ....
> diciamo pure parecchie
> ma poi mi bannano




tirale fuori.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Soluzioni semplici e rassicuranti che prende uno che sembra in grado di gestire tutto; il taumaturgo del popolo... é successo anche negli anni '20.
> Altra dimostrazione che tutto cambia perché tutto resti uguale....
> Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Soluzioni semplici e rassicuranti che prende uno che sembra in grado di gestire tutto; il taumaturgo del popolo... é successo anche negli anni '20.
> Altra dimostrazione che tutto cambia perché tutto resti uguale....
> Bruja


esatto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Luglio 2009)

*Il segretario della Cei alla commemorazione di santa Maria Goretti
"Comportamenti gai e irresponsabili, gravi soprattutto quando coinvolgono minori"*

*I vescovi: "Libertinaggio
non è affare privato"*







*LATINA* - Lo sfoggio di un "libertinaggio gaio e irresponsabile" a cui oggi si assiste, non deve far pensare che "non ci sia gravità di comportamenti o che si tratti di affari privati, soprattutto quando sono implicati minori": lo ha detto il segretario generale della Conferenza episcopale italiana, monsignor Mariano Crociata, in una omelia pronunciata a Le Ferriere di Latina in occasione di una celebrazione in memoria di Santa Maria Goretti. 

"Assistiamo - lamenta il segretario della Cei - ad un disprezzo esibito nei confronti di tutto ciò che dice pudore, sobrietà, autocontrollo e allo sfoggio di un libertinaggio gaio e irresponsabile che invera la parola lussuria salvo poi, alla prima occasione, servirsi del richiamo alla moralità, prima tanto dileggiata a parole e con i fatti, per altri scopi, di tipo politico, economico o di altro genere". 

Secondo monsignor Crociata, con un riferimento che appare in tutta evidenza diretto alle polemiche degli ultimi mesi che hanno coinvolto il presidente del Consiglio Silvio Berlusconi, "nessuno deve pensare che in questo campo non ci sia gravità di comportamenti o che si tratti di affari privati; soprattutto quando sono implicati minori, cosa la cui gravità grida vendetta al cospetto di Dio. Dobbiamo interrogarci tutti sul danno causato e sulle conseguenze prodotte dall'aver tolto l'innocenza a intere nuove generazioni. E innocenza vuol dire diritto a entrare nella vita con la gradualità che la maturazione umana verso una vita buona richiede senza dover subire e conoscere anzitempo la malizia e la malvagità. Per questa via - osserva il presule - non c'è liberazione, come da qualcuno si va blaterando, ma solo schiavizzazione da cui diventa ancora più difficile emanciparsi". 


In proposito, mons. Crociata ha citato anche quanto detto di recente dal presidente della Cei, card. Angelo Bagnasco: 'Le responsabilità sono di ciascuno ma conosciamo l'influsso che la cultura diffusa, gli stili di vita, i comportamenti conclamati hanno sul modo di pensare e di agire di tutti, in particolare dei più giovani che hanno diritto di vedersi presentare ideali alti e nobili, come di vedere modelli di comportamento coerenti". 

(_6 luglio 2009_)
http://www.repubblica.it/2009/07/se...sconi-divorzio-12/berlusconi-divorzio-12.html


----------



## Bruja (6 Luglio 2009)

*Persa*

Sulla "crociata" di Mons. Crociata preferisco sorvolare... mi preoccuperei di fare prima pulizia in casa propria. Non serve che ci informi su quello che abbiamo occhi ed orecchie per vedere e sentire....

Quanto a quella "povera santa" quel che dovevo dire l'ho detto fino allo sfinimento, ma tanto per non perdere l'occasione... consiglio di leggere il libro "Povera santa povero assassino" di G.B. Guerri, giusto per sapere come veramente sia stata "santificata" e per quali giochi politico-clericali la povera ragazzina sia stata ignobilmente strumentalizzata.
Non sarà quest'ultimo "passionista" a cambiare la realtà del fatti ed a imbonirci con un esempio che tutto ha meno che essere "esemplare".
Bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Luglio 2009)

lo so che mi massacrerete ma a me il picconatore è sempre garbato


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> *Sulla "crociata" di Mons. Crociata preferisco sorvolare... mi preoccuperei di fare prima pulizia in casa propria*. Non serve che ci informi su quello che abbiamo occhi ed orecchie per vedere e sentire....
> 
> Quanto a quella "povera santa" quel che dovevo dire l'ho detto fino allo sfinimento, ma tanto per non perdere l'occasione... consiglio di leggere il libro "Povera santa povero assassino" di G.B. Guerri, giusto per sapere come veramente sia stata "santificata" e per quali giochi politico-clericali la povera ragazzina sia stata ignobilmente strumentalizzata.
> Non sarà quest'ultimo "passionista" a cambiare la realtà del fatti ed a imbonirci con un esempio che tutto ha meno che essere "esemplare".
> Bruja


----------



## Old Iris2 (7 Luglio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sulla "crociata" di Mons. Crociata preferisco sorvolare... mi preoccuperei di fare prima pulizia in casa propria. Non serve che ci informi su quello che abbiamo occhi ed orecchie per vedere e sentire....
> 
> Quanto a quella "povera santa" quel che dovevo dire l'ho detto fino allo sfinimento, ma tanto per non perdere l'occasione... consiglio di leggere il libro "Povera santa povero assassino" di G.B. Guerri, giusto per sapere come veramente sia stata "santificata" e per quali giochi politico-clericali la povera ragazzina sia stata ignobilmente strumentalizzata.
> Non sarà quest'ultimo "passionista" a cambiare la realtà del fatti ed a imbonirci con un esempio che tutto ha meno che essere "esemplare".
> Bruja


Ho letto il libro.
Interessante. Ma d'altronde la santificazione non è mai casuale, ha un significato storico e politico.


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Luglio 2009)

me lo accatto bruja. grazie.

cosi mi incazzo per bene.


----------

